# 19.5 inch tyres???



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Since a recent debate about tyres on RV's, I have been searching around for some new tyres for our Rockwood. The original tyres are now between 2 and 15 years old :roll: :roll: and as such some require replacing. The size is 8R 19.5 and they are Michelin. I believe the new replacement size is 225 x 70 x 19.5.
My question is, does anyone know of a UK supplier of these tyres and can someone recommend a good brand?

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith

Have you tried Sinton Tyres ?

http://www.sintontyres.co.uk/

Edit

There is a supplier near us that does part worn truck tyres, it's where I bought George's spare for £40. These are imported from Japan I believe .. not retread or recut ..

http://www.gstyres.com/index.html


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

hi keith you might like to try A T S euromaster you shouid have one local to you there pritty good and normaly farley priced and get the brand you want.



regards tim


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith just searched 3 forums and the only name that comes up is sintons. or one of the RV dealers 

One poster got his through his local tyre company, took a few days through. He advises to be careful with michelins as the new ones are for a 6.75 wide rim, not 6" and they could foul your wheel aches.

What makes matters worse is that 19.5" tyres are not used in europe even through the michelins are made here.

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello there,

mytyres may be able to source them for you 0800 3286532 or www.mytyres.co.uk

Or try cash4Tyres Greg Street Reddish STOCKPORT SK6 7LY Tel 0161 429 0464 0161 474 1182 (fax) Ask for John Lane. They may be able to help

Trev


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi all
> The size is 8R 19.5 and they are Michelin. I believe the new replacement size is 225 x 70 x 19.5.
> My question is, does anyone know of a UK supplier of these tyres and can someone recommend a good brand?
> 
> ...


Mornin' Keith.
Got the same problem with my Landau and I'm slowly replacing them all trying to spread the cost!  
As far as I am aware NOBODY in the U.K keeps the Michelins in stock......at least my 2 or 3 days of trawling and phoning couldn't find any!
Most could probably order them (if they could be ar$ed.......which I found they couldn't! :evil: ) and if they did, the 225x70x19.5 is now the XRV as the XZA is now discontinued.
I get my tyres from Sinton and they are Coopers which I have put on the front. The difference in handling is VERY noticable. Whether it's because of the newer rubber or different tread pattern I dont know, but it's definately better.
Sinton told me that they wont bring the Michelins in for there own stock cos they're just too expensive (about 300 each!!!!!). They might special order for you if you REALLY want?
My Coopers cost about 200 and Sinton had them delivered to a (comparatively) local fitter so at least I didn't have to drag the bus down to Milton Keynes. 
I've asked the Michelin versus Coopers question on RVAMERICA and 90% recon that for quality/longevity, the Coopers are just as good.
H.T.H


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

One firm we have used for good and cheap tyres is Hardwick Tyres of Bury St Edmunds

the other suggestion is Trucks R Us at Ipswich. They deal with american motorhomes and of course trucks

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I have had a couple of long chats with people at some of the above companies and it would appear that as our tyres appear to be free from damage and any signs of deterioration then their advice was that I did not need to change tyres just because of the age.
They said the most common signs were cracks appearing around the periphery of the side wall and also in between the treads. These were usually caused because the vehicle had stood for long periods of time without moving and so the tyre would not have achieved its working temperature and also aging caused by sunlight etc. As our RV is used quite frequently and the tyres look to be without any signs of fatigue then I think I shall be keeping a close eye on them in the future, but I am reassured that I do not need to dip into the pocket just yet :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks again to all who replied

Keith


----------

